# Rd 1 Game 3: Heat @ Sixers (4/21 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, April 21, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have played great all season on the road so hope that continues. Gotta come out with the same defensive intensity that we played with in game 2 and force the Sixers to score in the half court.

Hopefully Wade is completely over the migraine by tip off Thursday. He hasnt been close to the Wade we're used to seeing yet.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

First Miami playoff game I'll actually be able to watch live.

They can't score against us when we play like we did last game, so hopefully we come out of the blocks fast. The last two games would be a lot easier if Wade could score at a high clip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news on Wade..


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Wade says he feels even better than he did yesterday. No issues for tonight. Not weak anymore.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I took the Heat -4.5, I don't care if we're playing in Philly, we've been great on the road, and this team is just far superior to Philly.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Same^ 

Put quite a bit of money on it so don't fail me Heat!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

7-0 start for the 76ers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly start. 9-0 Philly.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice to see that defensive intensity


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Why can't we ever be the ones that start on a 9-0 run?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat finally score


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, WAde is way off.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Everyone is off right now, have to weather this bad stretch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rounding back into form thanks to Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another run by the Sixers. Gotta keep answering them until they coo.l down.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade with a nice shot as he was falling


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Very poor quarter. Let's hope we can come back ala game 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-21 after 1

59% shooting for the Sixers. Almost lucky to only be down 8.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

34% to 59%

Gotta wait for the percentages to even out.

Don't let go of the rope.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2LBJ and1 alley-oop. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Wade. need him to get it going with Lebron out.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

joel with the dribble to the basket and hook?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick bank shot by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick fadeaway off the glass for D-Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, Joel nearly had that one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh needs to get it going.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Bosh needs to keep his hands on the ball and keep his balance...he looks wreckless out there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is having one of those games again where he cant hold onto the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We keep getting it down to around 5 then they bring it back up to 8 or 9.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade!

sweet outlet by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron showed it all on that play. Speed, power, handles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, Dwyane Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-50 at the half

After continually going from 4 down to 9 or 10 down, gotta feel pretty good about cutting it down to 2. Just gotta continue the play from the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh ties it up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron hits the J. Heat lead for the 1st time tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z with the tip!

6-0 Heat run to start the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick 6-0 Heat run answered with a 5-0 Sixers run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, quick 12-0 Philly run and just like that Heat go from up 4 to down 8.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jrue can't miss tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Z keeps cleaning up Bosh's misses around the rim


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Tonight is gonna be one of those nights for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2WADE!

Holy ****! What a pass


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Such a sick play by LeBron, going behind the back and then dishing to Wade for the jam. Awesome.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

jaw dropped


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the putback dunk.

Game of runs right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

8-0 run right back at you


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn Mario, at least try to stop Lou Williams from getting a wide open lane to the basket...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn Mario, at least try to stop Lou Williams from getting a wide open lane to the basket...


Rio did his job shading him to the spot where help was supposed to be, it just wasn't there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

75-73 after 3

A quarter of big runs. Pretty much a game full of runs. Need a good quarter of D here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big J by Bosh with the shot clock expiring


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work by Bosh/Joel on the boards


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jrue Holliday has shot like ****ing Ray Allen in this series.

Wow, Lou Williams was wide open. Thankfully, he missed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Joel

Joel with the turnaround hook shot off the glass mg:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade/JJ/LeBron/Bosh/Joel lineup

Interesting. its been a while since we went without Mario or Mike in at PG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the big J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with great D on Lou Williams then switches onto Iggy and plays great D on him. Now drives to the basket and gets fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, thats gonna be 3 free throws. Big turnaround.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, he only makes 1 of 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-0 run by the Sixers. Good timeout by Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jrue Holliday again hitting a 3. He's 9-15 from 3 in the series.

Big J by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade putback, Bosh layin, Lebron jumper

everybody stepping up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team wont ****ing die :laugh:

wow, big steal by JJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now with 32/10/8

Guess he's over the migraines now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They just. wont. go. away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Whew!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hooray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 100-94

Heat up 3-0

Wade, Lebron and Bosh all came up huge in the 4th.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lets get the sweep hopefully get a little extra rest even if Boston gets a sweep too.

The 76ers gave us their best game tonight, we needed that challenge, I don't want to sleep walk into the Boston series.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Solid.


----------

